# Western Snow Plow



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

Selling My 7'6" Pro Plow
Plow is the 3plug setup
New cutting edge, New coat of paint on blade
Sells with Mount, Harness and controller.Mount and harness are off a early 04 F350
Mount will work on 99-Early 04


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

A price will help you get some responses typically. Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Pictures are good and looks like a nice plow, Your going to get a lot of banter without a price. I offer a 40 of malt liquor a bag of Frito a blunt and a pack of smokes. Get what I'm putting down. If your scared to put a price most will be scared to ask. Good Luck


----------



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

Asking $2800obo


----------

